# ATItool and Windows Vista64



## steadfast9661 (Sep 30, 2007)

I realize this isnt support yet, but wonder if anyone has had any scuesss. I'm able to install and run ATI tool by running Bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks ON  on restart of system. Once clock speeds are set they dont stick after reboot, wondering if theres another way around this.

on boot up system calls a batch file.

Bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks ON 
launch ATI tool.

Half the time the tool cant launch, when it does it has defult speeds.


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 30, 2007)

steadfast9661 said:


> Once clock speeds are set they dont stick after reboot, wondering if theres another way around this.



You could flash the bios with the new clocks and you wouldnt have to worry about getting ATT to work with vista.


----------



## steadfast9661 (Sep 30, 2007)

Baring that since im sure it voids warranty completely right?


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 30, 2007)

heh yea


----------



## steadfast9661 (Sep 30, 2007)

So, has anyone had any luck in vista64?


----------



## steadfast9661 (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant be the only one thats attempted to script the driversigning switch am i?


----------



## steadfast9661 (Oct 1, 2007)

Assuming i get driver signing turned off, how do i get the new clock settings to start? When ATI tool starts its at default speeds..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2007)

wizz does have some form of beta that has signed drivers, but its not ready for final release. Why not use rivatuner in the meantime, until ATItool catches up?


----------



## steadfast9661 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rviatuner doesnt work for vista64,


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2007)

I had it working on vista 64 this is how i did it 
Frist uninstall these vista updates because they stop this from working 
UPDATES TO UNINSTALL  KB932596, KB938979 then restart and hide these update when you update next
Open an elevated command prompt 
type “bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS” without the quotes
then reboot
install ati tools


----------



## steadfast9661 (Oct 1, 2007)

what do you mean by evelated command prompt? cmd.... Does it load GPU settings after everyreboot? I was able to get it installed, but the section that overclocks inst present.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2007)

yer cmd Command Prompt in Accessories yer it loaded them for me i fould out it was those windows update that were stoping it working right and stop bcdedit from working


----------



## steadfast9661 (Oct 1, 2007)

intresting.....do you know which one of those did it?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2007)

both of these updates stop you use this KB932596, KB938979 just uninstall them


----------



## plguzman (Oct 4, 2007)

steadfast9661 said:


> Rviatuner doesnt work for vista64



Rivatuner has a driver signed for Vista 64 since version 2.04 (2.05 current version). I have Vista 64 and Rivatuner works perfectly.


----------



## Durzel (Oct 4, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> both of these updates stop you use this KB932596, KB938979 just uninstall them


Those updates do a lot more than just stop ATITool working though, they're the "Reliability and Performance" updates for Vista - my system feels more snappier after having installed them.


----------



## willardjuice (Oct 5, 2007)

plguzman said:


> Rivatuner has a driver signed for Vista 64 since version 2.04 (2.05 current version). I have Vista 64 and Rivatuner works perfectly.



Yeah but there are no easy ways of setting voltages in Rivatuner.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 5, 2007)

Durzel said:


> Those updates do a lot more than just stop ATITool working though, they're the "Reliability and Performance" updates for Vista - my system feels more snappier after having installed them.


 those up date only come under Reliability and Performance because microsoft fould out that people got around siged drivers so they released these update to stop it,  microsoft dosnt think its safe for people running vista x64 to have unsiged driver running because ONE vista x64 has alot of bugs, I know i used it for 6 mouths and it sucked vista x64 is only good for people that use there computer for graphics designing,Two vista x64 was released as a future upgrade, Three vista x64 has crap all that runs on it there 1% of programs that use 64 bit code and close to 0% games that use it.


----------



## plguzman (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know what are you talking about. Vista 64 is a great system. It runs much better than XP 32 and it runs the apps including games the same or even faster sometimes than vista 32. You can also have your 4Gb (like me) installed and the system will recognize em perfectly. Of course, as any new system, it had some issues in the beginning (I waited 6 months to install it) but Microsoft has addressed them satisfactory.

The video drivers weren't optimized and XP had a much better performance game-wise, but now that difference is almost unnoticeable.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 7, 2007)

plguzman said:


> I don't know what are you talking about. Vista 64 is a great system. It runs much better than XP 32 and it runs the apps including games the same or even faster sometimes than vista 32. You can also have your 4Gb (like me) installed and the system will recognize em perfectly. Of course, as any new system, it had some issues in the beginning (I waited 6 months to install it) but Microsoft has addressed them satisfactory.
> 
> The video drivers weren't optimized and XP had a much better performance game-wise, but now that difference is almost unnoticeable.



The Drivers for vista x64 suck balls and there is not point having a x64 os just yet because no programs need a 64bit os to run, Windows vista x86 can use all 4gb but i just can't recognize it all big deal, And vista x64 use more ram because it runs a program that runs all 32bit programs, I have used both windows vista x64 and x86 and i ran beachmarks on both vista x86 come out on top for cpu and graphics, Nivdia and Ati work more on 32bit os drivers because the markets bigger,Ill say one thing windows vista x64 is fast installing games and programs and copying files but thats it atm games run better on a os there designed for.


----------



## willardjuice (Oct 7, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> The Drivers for vista x64 suck balls and there is not point having a x64 os just yet because no programs need a 64bit os to run, Windows vista x86 can use all 4gb but i just can't recognize it all big deal, And vista x64 use more ram because it runs a program that runs all 32bit programs, I have used both windows vista x64 and x86 and i ran beachmarks on both vista x86 come out on top for cpu and graphics, Nivdia and Ati work more on 32bit os drivers because the markets bigger,Ill say one thing windows vista x64 is fast installing games and programs and copying files but thats it atm games run better on a os there designed for.



You really have no idea what you are talking about.  I don't think there is a single correct statement in that paragraph.  Have you even used Vista x64?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 7, 2007)

willardjuice said:


> You really have no idea what you are talking about.  I don't think there is a single correct statement in that paragraph.  Have you even used Vista x64?



All i was saying was that vista x64 is not up to scratch like vista x86 in drivers for any think really i coundnt even get working drivers for my sound card for vista x64,And the program that runs all the 32bit programs on vista x64 is called Wow64 look it up and see for our self, So when you run a 32bit game it has to run thought Wow64 and then windows to play,And yes i was running vista x64 for 6 mouths but i couldnt find working sound drivers that didn't make my computer Blue Screen.


----------



## willardjuice (Oct 8, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> And the program that runs all the 32bit programs on vista x64 is called Wow64 look it up and see for our self, So when you run a 32bit game it has to run thought Wow64 and then windows to play



I'm fully aware of Windows-On-Windows (WoW), but that doesn't affect performance (WoW is on x86 too, but 16-bit programs, I don't see you complaining about that).



Live OR Die said:


> And yes i was running vista x64 for 6 mouths but i couldnt find working sound drivers that didn't make my computer Blue Screen.



What sound card?  Essentially you didn't like Vista x64 because you were incapable of finding x64 audio drives.  I could see how that would affect everyone. 

And of course proof that x64 is more than fine for games:



			
				FiringSquad said:
			
		

> Considering all this, we’d recommend our readers opt for the 64-bit version of Vista if you’ve got a 64-bit CPU. It runs just as fast in games with the added advantage that it’s more secure and can address considerably more memory (4GB max in 32-bit Vista versus 128GB in 64-bit Vista Ultimate).


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 8, 2007)

willardjuice said:


> I'm fully aware of Windows-On-Windows (WoW), but that doesn't affect performance (WoW is on x86 too, but 16-bit programs, I don't see you complaining about that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you see many 16bit programs around any more no so who cares and my sound card was from razer look at my specs, And tell me one good reason you need vista x64 do you run any 64bit programs and can you run any 16bit programs no you cant


----------



## supageek (Oct 8, 2007)

does anyone know when the new version is suppose to come out? and if its going to support vista 64?


----------



## willardjuice (Oct 8, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> Do you see many 16bit programs around any more no so who cares and my sound card was from razer look at my specs,



C-Media has Vista x64 drivers for cards based on the 8788 chip.  Perhaps you lack the ability to install them.  



Live OR Die said:


> And tell me one good reason you need vista x64 do you run any 64bit programs and can you run any 16bit programs no you cant



I use 4GB of ram.  Do me a favor, install 4GB of ram on your x86 build and tell me how much Windows actually sees.  And I guess it's a good thing I haven't used any 16-bit programs in 5+ years.


----------



## supageek (Oct 8, 2007)

willardjuice said:


> C-Media has Vista x64 drivers for cards based on the 8788 chip.  Perhaps you lack the ability to install them.
> 
> 
> 
> I use 4GB of ram.  Do me a favor, install 4GB of ram on your x86 build and tell me how much Windows actually sees.  And I guess it's a good thing I haven't used any 16-bit programs in 5+ years.



I have 4 gigs installed and it only showed 2gb in vista 32bit. There is nothing you can do about 32bit os's not being able to see and utilize more then 2 gigs of ram.


----------



## Ramon (Oct 15, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> those up date only come under Reliability and Performance because microsoft fould out that people got around siged drivers so they released these update to stop it,  microsoft dosnt think its safe for people running vista x64 to have unsiged driver running because ONE vista x64 has alot of bugs, I know i used it for 6 mouths and it sucked vista x64 is only good for people that use there computer for graphics designing,Two vista x64 was released as a future upgrade, Three vista x64 has crap all that runs on it there 1% of programs that use 64 bit code and close to 0% games that use it.



With all due respect, you are incorrect about the update. It certainly does do more than re-enforce driver signing. I suggest you go read microsofts KB article on that particular update before spreading more mis-information.

And my video, sound and motherboard drivers work just fine in Vista x64 and my games run atleast as well as the do on my Vista 32bit setup.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 15, 2007)

willardjuice said:


> C-Media has Vista x64 drivers for cards based on the 8788 chip.  Perhaps you lack the ability to install them.
> 
> 
> 
> I use 4GB of ram.  Do me a favor, install 4GB of ram on your x86 build and tell me how much Windows actually sees.  And I guess it's a good thing I haven't used any 16-bit programs in 5+ years.



I have installed the C-media drivers for vista x64 and the razer ones both made it blue screen RAZER blue screened every 30-40min C-MEDIA took longer to blue screen but it still did  and microcrap is full of shit.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 15, 2007)

There is still one way besides using F8 at every startup, I haven't tried it myself but should work.

_So this will require the use of some tools from the Windows Driver Kit, which you can get free of charge from Microsoft Connect. First you'll use makecert to generate a test signature that you'll embed in the program/driver you want to use. Then you'll follow the directions in the first section here to use signtool to embed the test signature you just created in the driver file (or program which includes a driver).

Then to enable test signing mode, you have to run "bcdedit /set testsigning on" from a command prompt; this will allow test-signed drivers to load.

It's a very roundabout way to get unsigned drivers to load (plus you have to do it for each individual driver that you want to load), but it did work for me (for the driver that the A64Info program uses). Sure, it would be more ideal (from a security standpoint) not to need to load unsigned drivers in the first place, but that isn't always realistic...

Edit: Forgot to mention that enabling test signing mode will plaster "Test Mode" text at all corners of your desktop, along with the Windows version (on all monitors if you have more than one). As far as I know, that's just something you'll have to live with while using this workaround. It's less annoying than having to press F8 at every boot or selectively not installing the performance/reliability packs anyway
_


----------

